# xorg 7 e cards VIA

## darkmanPPT

allora, ho una scheda

```
lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Tecnologies, Inc. S3 Unicrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)

```

quindi VIA.

in make.conf ho settato come schede VIA, VESA E S3 (sia mai che servisse...)

cmq con vesa funzia.

con VIA funzia a metà. nel senso che parte tutto, ma lo schermo rimane nero. ma nero nero e non si schioda da lì!

idee??

strano, perchè ho un altro pc dove ho sempre la stessa scheda video e là però funziona tutto a meraviglia. eppure i files di conf sono gli stessi!! (nn stessi stessi, ma uguali)

 :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> con VIA funzia a metà. nel senso che parte tutto, ma lo schermo rimane nero. ma nero nero e non si schioda da lì!

 

Rimane nero... e la lucina del monitor diventa arancione (o si mette a lampeggiare)?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   con VIA funzia a metà. nel senso che parte tutto, ma lo schermo rimane nero. ma nero nero e non si schioda da lì! 
> 
> Rimane nero... e la lucina del monitor diventa arancione (o si mette a lampeggiare)?

 

diciamo che io ho installato gentoo su un portatile Packard Bell EasyNote R. quindi non ho una lucetta che lampeggia o meno. semplicemente non funzia!  :Sad: 

però se carico kde, vedo la lucetta dell'HD accendersi, come se REALMENTE stesse aprendo KDE.

quindi l'impressione che io ho è che carichi tutto, ma non si vede nulla. strano... o no?

mah....

l'impressione è che il monitor sia spento perchè... è spento! è nero nero e non si scorge nemmeno un bagliore!

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> l'impressione è che il monitor sia spento perchè... è spento! è nero nero e non si scorge nemmeno un bagliore!

 

Mi sa che sono sbagliate le impostazioni del monitor e stai cercando di utilizzarlo ad una risoluzione e/o frequenza che il monitor non é in grado di raggiungere

----------

## Kind_of_blue

lo hai messo a 1280x800 con le frequenze giuste?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> lo hai messo a 1280x800 con le frequenze giuste?

 

beh, io ho messo a 1024X768.

provvaderò a mettere quello che dici tu. sia mai che sia quello. per quanto concerne le frequenze.... ehm... no. mai impostate... e quindi 

1) non so dove impostarle (ma guarderò l'help)

2) non so le frequenze del monitor (ma girerò qua e là per vedere se da qualche parte le becco)

 :Rolling Eyes:  ok.. c'ho un po di lavoro da fa..

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Sul manualetto del tuo portatile ... e sul sito del produttore trovi le risoluzioni supportate e il Verical Refresh e l'Horizontal Sync del tuo monitor ... il file di configurazione dove inserire i dati è Xorg.conf

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Sul manualetto del tuo portatile ... e sul sito del produttore trovi le risoluzioni supportate e il Verical Refresh e l'Horizontal Sync del tuo monitor ... il file di configurazione dove inserire i dati è Xorg.conf

 

si beh, che fosse Xorg.conf, senza offesa, c'ero arrivato!   :Wink: 

cmq

se faccio un bel

```
X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
```

lo schermo diventa nero. poi killo con ctrl-alt-backspace (riavvio server grafico)

ritorno allla bash e trovo questa brutta scritta:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) VIA(0) Unknown card-Ids (1631|c015), report this to the driver mantainer ASAP

 

brutta roba, eh?  :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Googlando:

configura i moduli con il tuo xorg.conf:

```
Section "Monitor"

     Identifier   "Monitor0"

     VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

     ModelName    "LCD Panel 1280x800"

     HorizSync    31.5 - 90.0

     VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

     ModeLine     "1280x768" 103.0 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 802 -hsync +vsync

     ModeLine     "1280x768_75" 103.0 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 802 -hsync +vsync

     ModeLine     "1280x768_60" 80.1 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync

     ModeLine     "1280x768_50" 65.2 1280 1336 1464 1648 768 769 772 791 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

     Identifier "Screen0"

     Device     "Videocard0"

     Monitor    "Monitor0"

     DefaultDepth     24

     SubSection "Display"

          Depth     8

          Modes    "1280x768"

     EndSubSection

     SubSection "Display"

          Depth     15

          Modes    "1280x768"

     EndSubSection

     SubSection "Display"

          Depth     16

          Modes    "1280x768"

     EndSubSection

EndSection
```

questo  di un easynote ... col ppannello come il tuo ...

naturalmente tu puoi modificare ogni "mode" pper avere la risoluzione piu adatta al tuo pannello:

```
Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

  Depth      24

  Modes      "1200x800" "1024x768" 

  #Virtual    1286 960

  EndSubSection

[...]

EndSection
```

A me la configurazione automatica di Xorg ha semre dato problemi ... ho sempre dovuto dare delle gran mazzate a mano.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  niente niente

non funzia nulla. sempre schermo nero.

però se parto con VESA ora mi viene una lineeta di 2 cm sotto lunga tutto lo schermo.

....uhm

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

-------------------

ho provato a sistemare le frequenze in verticale e orizzontale secondo le specifiche... ma nulla!!!

uffa

----------

## nitbix

Hai compilato il kernel con il supporto per le unichrome?

Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> Direct Rendering Manager (M)

e poi

Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> Via unichrome video cards (M)

A me funziona solo se li compilo come moduli...

----------

## nikko96

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>     niente niente
> 
> non funzia nulla. sempre schermo nero.
> 
> però se parto con VESA ora mi viene una lineeta di 2 cm sotto lunga tutto lo schermo.
> ...

 

E' attivato nel kernel il modulo AGP_VIA?

Forse ti potra' essere d'aiuto questo link

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Epia_SP8000

Ciao.

OOOppsss sono stato quasi anticipato,nel senso che fatto funzionare il modulo agp,

nella stessa sezione puoi attivare anche il drm.

----------

## darkmanPPT

no, qui è tutto compilato build-in. 

cercherò di mettere modulo. tanto al max si fa modprobe.

grazie, ora leggerò l'how to.

thnks

cmq, per la cronaca il DRM e l'AGP è tutto build-in correttamente.

 :Wink:  grazie

----------

## nitbix

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> cmq, per la cronaca il DRM e l'AGP è tutto build-in correttamente.

 

Anche a me compilava tutto correttamente, ma X non partiva. E' strano lo so, e sicuramente c'e'

un modo per farlo andare anche built-in, pero' appena sono passato a moduli drm ha cominciato

a funzionare a meraviglia. Mi spiace di non saperti dire il perche'      :Confused: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *nitbix wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   cmq, per la cronaca il DRM e l'AGP è tutto build-in correttamente. 
> 
> Anche a me compilava tutto correttamente, ma X non partiva. E' strano lo so, e sicuramente c'e'
> 
> un modo per farlo andare anche built-in, pero' appena sono passato a moduli drm ha cominciato
> ...

 

 :Sad:  magari fosse quello!!!

schermo nero come sempre!!! sigh  :Sad: 

----------

## nitbix

Ugh! Brutta cosa.. Hai provato a seguire http://gentoo-wiki.com/Unichrome ? Magari c'e' qualche piccola differenza che puo' aiutare. O almeno metterti sulla strada giusta...

Chissa' poi perche' le unichrome danno tutti sti problemi.. Io sono diventato pazzo con il framebuffer, finche' ho scoperto che mi funzionava solo con vesa (e non vesa-tng). Boh!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *nitbix wrote:*   

> Ugh! Brutta cosa.. Hai provato a seguire http://gentoo-wiki.com/Unichrome ? Magari c'e' qualche piccola differenza che puo' aiutare. O almeno metterti sulla strada giusta...
> 
> Chissa' poi perche' le unichrome danno tutti sti problemi.. Io sono diventato pazzo con il framebuffer, finche' ho scoperto che mi funzionava solo con vesa (e non vesa-tng). Boh!

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  i hate Unichrome!!!! 

speriam di riuscire a sistemare stà stramaledetta scheda video!  :Wink: 

------------------------------

 *Quote:*   

>  Troubleshooting: Monitor does not turn on
> 
> You might find when you start X that you get no signal out of the onboard VGA port and your monitor switches to power-saving mode.
> 
> Try: 1. In the BIOS maksure "Display Card Priority" is set to "AGP" - either 1. reboot 2. Enter BIOS 3. Depending on your BIOS goto 'Advance Chipset Features' or 'Integrated Periferals' 4. Set Display Card Priority to 'Display Card Priority' to AGP.
> ...

 

allora, nel link suggeritomi, c'era scritto questo. il problema è che il bios di sto stramaledetto pc non ha queste opzioni. non c'è quasi nulla di opzioni nel bios!! come faccio, allora?

----------

## nitbix

Penso che se non le hai non dovrebbe essere un problema. Visto che e' un portatile non hai di sicuro quella per l'agp. Magari potresti avere quella per il pnp os nascosta da qualche altra parte. Comunque dovrebbe funzionarti lo stesso.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *nitbix wrote:*   

> Penso che se non le hai non dovrebbe essere un problema. Visto che e' un portatile non hai di sicuro quella per l'agp. Magari potresti avere quella per il pnp os nascosta da qualche altra parte. Comunque dovrebbe funzionarti lo stesso.

 

eh  :Sad:  , peccato che nn vada  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

che strambo portatile... vabbè che era in offerta speciale (pagato 600 euri) ma nn pensavo fosse così problematico!!

ormai ho esaurito tutte le idee.... e nn ci capisco il perchè!  :Confused: 

cercherò....  :Confused: 

intanto se qualcuno ha una idea altre idee, lo ringrazio anticipatamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Dunque io avevo il tuo stesso problema ed è bastato inserire la stringa:

 *Quote:*   

> Option "VBEModes" "boolean"
> 
>     The driver will set modes using BIOS similar to the way the vesa driver does. This is the default behaviour for Unichrome Pro in panel mode, which is otherwise not supported. Use this option only when the driver does not support your particular hardware.

 

Ed è andata perchè pare che il driver via con alcuni monitor LCD dia qualche problemino, in questo modo sfrutta una modalità di sync simile a quella del driver vesa  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

P.S: Io l'ho provato sul mio laptop Twinmos con VIA C7 2.0 Ghz  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Inoltre chi possiede chipset tipo: K8M800/K8N800, PM8X0 and CN400 i driver per questi sono ancora in via di sviluppo (questo è il mio caso) e quindi con questa opzione metti una toppa provvisoria  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Very Happy:  grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ora funziona tutto.

quindi, ricapitolando...

io ho inserito dentro il file xorg.conf

nella voce 

 *Quote:*   

> Option "VBEModes" "True"

 

ed ora funziona tutto ok.

 :Wink:  grazie a tutti. spero che in seguito questo post possa essere d'aiuto a chi ha avuto/avrà lo stesso mio problema

---------------------------------------------------------------------

unico neo: non funziona più il touchpad!!

ma cercherò una soluzione

---------------------------------------------------------------------

pultroppo il problema è risolto a metà.

diciamo che con 1024x768 funzia, ma il mouse/touchpad (che poi è ripartito) punta tutto in modo scorretto. per clikkar un pulsante devo spostarmi in su di c.a. mezzo cm e poi il pulsante si seleziona. penso di poter "arginare" il problema configurando opportunamente nella section screen i "MODES".

qualcuno ha idea??

che significato hanno le cifre messe?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Se hai un minuto posta il tuo xorg.conf... ah un problema simile l'ho avuto con il driver synaptic, e l'ho risolto eliminandolo  :Very Happy: 

Inoltre potresti fare questa prova/trucco.... utilizzi il livecd e poi copy la configurazione generata e imposti il driver VIA e l'opzione che ti ho suggerito  :Wink: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Sad:  purtroppo ora nn ho il pc sotto mano. appena posso posto lo xorg.conf

il livecd nn prende la VIA!! mi prende sempre vesa... contento lui...  :Crying or Very sad: 

io ho compilato xorg con i driver sinaptycs... meglio togliere dal make.conf?

ok, proverò intanto questo appena posso.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> il livecd nn prende la VIA!! mi prende sempre vesa... contento lui...  

 

Certo ma questo lo so bene, e in fatti dopo dovrai cambiare il driver da vesa a via ovviamente inserendo poi l'opzione del VBEmode  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

